# Clean my engine (exterior)



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

What is the best home way to clean my engine. Its never been cleaned in all the years I've had it.
Anyone know of a home way to doit?

I am thinking get some degreaser and use my pressure washer on the lowest setting and just go to town.

Yes? I would just like to get it all "de-oiled" its not all that bad but it does have a few years of build up on it...

Ideals please..

thanks folks
Jake


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's pretty much what you would do. You should warm the engine up first though to make the drying process quicker, and just wipe off the parts where you don't want water marks. Make sure you protect the distributor cap and alternator and battery. You wouldn't want any shorts. Plastic grocery bags help. 

Wash it down, apply degreaser, let it sit for 5 min or so, scrub tough parts, wash off. Start car back up to make the drying process faster.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks. I was really just wondering if it would be a problem to just open the hood and use the washer to dump degreaser on it, all over, and then rinse it off. So that sounds good, just be causious and cover the distibutor...

Thanks


----------



## psalm143 (Aug 21, 2005)

When I was a porter at a local car rental place that is the exact way I would do it... As long as your pressure washer isnt one of those industrial type that can remove paint off of the wall, because that would be bad for various reasons... Honestly I did my 92 sentra with a can of industrial degreaser, and my hose. It worked perfectly, I just let the degreaser set for 5 mins (dont wait too long, it will start eating away the hoses), and then I hosed everything off. I also used a wrag to polish some things up afterwards, but it turned out great. It also helps if you have an air compressor, so you can blow all of the water off of all electrical parts/sensors. Good Luck!


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Exalta's thread on how-to is one of the best. You don't need any other thread or answer.

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80710


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Exalta's thread on how-to is one of the best. You don't need any other thread or answer.
> 
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80710


I "found" that last night when I was reading some older threads... It is a great thread and I agree..... that one should just about cover it..

Thanks


----------

